# C'mon I cant be the only one



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Autocruise owners group


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Ok, I have followed the link, and clicked to become a member of the group.
Now what has this to offer me?


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Well Im the only solo group member, I had our first solo group rally in my car park today it was a bit quiet.  is it something I did? :lol: 
But hey it's good to be first.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

TR5 said:


> Ok, I have followed the link, and clicked to become a member of the group.
> Now what has this to offer me?


I figure it is a means of group members contacting each other en block? regarding anything to do with their vehicles??

Only 2 members thus far but a lot of potential

Owners groups were started by Nuke today perhaps he'll elaborate?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

HERE


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Membership pending..........


Keith


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Membership pending here too


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

I've clicked to join. How do you know if you are pending :?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Jodi1 said:


> How do you know if you are pending :?


Easy!

Your back hurts and the ground seems nearer!! :wink:

Dave


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Zebedee said:


> Jodi1 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know if you are pending :?
> ...


Snigger, snigger :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Darn it! 

Thought I was first in on the Bessacarr group, but flyingpig's beat me to it :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

You get a message


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Got the message

So now what do we do :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

We wait and wait keep on waiting waiting waiting then 8O :evil:


----------



## chrisda (Oct 2, 2008)

Been notified this morning were one of the group lol, now what.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Pending with great anticipation. :lol:


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I am soon to be the proud owner of an autocruise, and today I went through google and found an autocruise forum which appeared to have been set up within Motorhome Facts back in 2007 - is this still going?

Jenny


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes but this makes a group of us, I'm sure it will have advantages that become evident when it happens :lol:


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Hezbez said:


> Darn it!
> 
> Thought I was first in on the Bessacarr group, but flyingpig's beat me to it :lol:


Only thing I've ever won :lol: Voting for you as our leader though.....

Fliyingpig

(Ken) :? :? :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Aww, flyingpig - just noticed you're in the 460 club too  
How do you find it?

(Sorry - I know I'm going off topic).


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Hezbez said:


> Aww, flyingpig - just noticed you're in the 460 club too
> How do you find it?
> 
> (Sorry - I know I'm going off topic).


Next best thing to the Missus!
Only complaint so far, it's a bit short on storage for larger items.
Think we should start another thread, we appear to be hi-jacking the swift owners topic! Sorry Swift owners, love you all lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Hezbez said:


> Aww, flyingpig - just noticed you're in the 460 club too
> How do you find it?
> 
> (Sorry - I know I'm going off topic).


you're allowed as leader Morag 8)


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

flyingpig said:


> Hezbez said:
> 
> 
> > Aww, flyingpig - just noticed you're in the 460 club too
> ...


Edit  Meant Autocruise owners group, reall must take more water with it........


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Our membership pending, does this mean we will have an Autocruise meeting sometime.

Keith (sooty10)


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Another "PENDING" here.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Right then ! Just what is the point of these groupings? what does it do or achieve unless any member can alert all other members of news or additional posts related to their group.
Am I missing something? I'm sure everyone else is wondering the same :tumbleweed:

MODS direct to Nukes attention por favor.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

In response to Jennifer, I think that may have been a reference to www.theautocruisers.com that I put up, as being a member of this qwners club.not linked to the group owners on here. dont know if anyone else is a member.we hold a rally every month, either a 3 day weekend or 10 day holiday rally, stay as many or less days as you want to. Pm me for details.

cabby


----------

